# 38" 12lb Pike, My biggest!



## pike38 (Jun 27, 2007)

On June 10 I caught this beautiful pike. The largest pike, and largest fish, that I have ever caught. Shortly after, I caught a 27". I was pumped to say the least. Enjoy!


















p.s. from Iowa!


----------



## pike38 (Jun 27, 2007)

by the way, awesome site!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice fish - at 38" are you sure it was only 12 lbs?

Congrats :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Solid fish


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Awesome.

What did you catch her on?


----------



## pike38 (Jun 27, 2007)

Shu said:


> nice fish - at 38" are you sure it was only 12 lbs?
> 
> Congrats :beer:


i was surprised as well, but that is was the digital scale read. It wasn't the fatest fish ever, but it was pretty healthy. I caught it trolling crankbaits, rapala divers, 10-15 ft


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice fish...but I ask you this...if you beat it with, say, a 41 incher...will you change your screen name? 

SLIMER!!!!


----------



## pike38 (Jun 27, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> Nice fish...but I ask you this...if you beat it with, say, a 41 incher...will you change your screen name?
> 
> SLIMER!!!!


haha that is a good question, I dont plan on catching one of that size any time soon. I hope to but we will worry about that when it happens!


----------

